# Liberian flag MV Jupiter engine room fire



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.cbs8.com/story/19197374/man-badly-burned-while-trying-to-extinguish-fire-aboard-ship

This was on the San Diego CBS channel 8 August 4, 2012 @ 2300 news broadcast. An age 55 crewman received 3rd degree burns over nearly all of his body fighting an engine room fire. 

The USCG flew a helo 30 miles out to the ship and lowered a paramedic 130 feet to the ships deck. The paramedic advised immediate evacuation and the crew man and paramedic were hoisted up to the helo. 

The USCG provided video of the crew mans lift, in a stokes basket, that was showed on the news. The crewman was flown to San Diego helo base then transferred to the UCSD -- University of California San Diego -- hospital burn unit. TV stated it is a Liberian flag container ship named MV Jupiter.

I Googled MV Jupiter + the Liberian flag but did not find a container ship rather a geared bulker. I did not see any boxes in the ship view only a large open deck, but of course I could be wrong.

The one burned crewman was the only injury and the crew had the fire out before the USCG arrived.

Greg Hayden


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

JUPITER / A8FA6, Container ship 25,535grt, built 2001, German owners, is currently on AIS southbound near Cabo San Lucas bound Mazatlan. Looks like the one in the USCG video.


----------

